# Setting up new 20 gallon Long



## Josh123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm setting a new 20 gallon long tank and would like some help with my setup.

My current equipment:

20 gallon long tank
30 inch t5 lighting 36 watt total (one 18watt colormax full-spectrum t5 flourescent lamp, one 18 watt 6700k plant lamp t5 flourescent lamp)
Aqueon QuietFlow 20 (for up to 30 gallons)
100w top fin heater

I'm looking for a moderately planted low tech tank. Not really interested in doing C02 or using an excessive amount of fertilizers etc.

In the past the plants I've kept were java fern, and apo bulbs from walmart heh.

I'm not wanting anything too complex, planning on probably java fern, java moss, some form of floating plant (duckweed i guess?), maybe some swords/anacharis, not really sure what will look good.

For the hardscape I have one piece of driftwood so far and will probably get 1 or 2 more small pieces and maybe a couple rocks.

For the fish, my current stocking plans are for a pair of rams (probably bolivian), a bristlenose pleco, and a school of tetras (deciding between lemon, bloodfin, and neons currently).

So I guess what I'm wondering is:
1. How do my plans look so far?
2. I've narrowed down my substrate choice to probably flourite or sand (used sand in the past, loved the aesthetics but not necessarily the maintenance to keep it looking clean), which would be easier to use for my low-tech plans?

Also, comments/criticisms on my plant/fish stocking would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

1. i would be careful with a sword, they get too darn big.
2. filtration and light look like they should be fine, you will most likely need to dose excel though.
3. try to keep off the duckweed, its annoying and gets EVERYWHERE. it gets in tanks that you never even put it in if its in your house lol. Go for a different floater if you have to have something on top, maybe salvinia minima or azolla caroliniana
4. plant list looks good, i would say that without the sword you will be fine, the only issue you i see that you have alot of height, but little forground coverage, maybe marsilea minuta for the front, your lights should support it just fine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You've got "medium" light over this tank, not low light- you may be able to get by just dosing Excel, but I suspect you're going to need CO2 and a balanced weekly fertilizer regimen to keep up with your T5 lighting. It's much more powerful than T8 or CF lighting.

You could try raising the fixture up off the tank 6-8" to moderate the light if you don't want to use CO2.

Flourite is one of my own favorite substrates, just rinse it really really well before using it. I take mine outside in a bucket and blast it with the garden hose till the water runs off clear. Takes about 20-30 min to wash a bag that way, and it also helps if you spread it out in the sun and let it dry thoroughly afterwards, before putting it into your tank. I've no good explanation for why the drying step is effective, but IME it does make a big difference.

Welcome to TPT!


----------



## Josh123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I got 2 15lb bags of flourite dark, and I'm about to get it all washed.

As far as CO2 goes, if i don't use it and the lights are too strong, what would that cause? Just excessive algae?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Light tells plants how fast to grow. The more light, the faster they grow.

The faster plants grow, the more nutrients they need.

If you don't supply the nutrients the plants need, they become deficient, and algae starts taking over the tank.

Carbon is the nutrient plants need the most, which is easiest for us to supply in the form of Excel or CO2, followed by macros (nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium) then various other micros and trace.


----------



## Josh123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok. Another question, Where should my filter be placed on the back?

In the past I've just placed it sort of to the left side of the tank but will that be ok for a 20 long or should I center it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Put it wherever it works best- it will depend somewhat on your hardscape and plant placement.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 9, 2008)

Well this is a timely thread for me! I've been on hiatus from TPT for a long time. I just moved to a great new place last weekend, and in that process I decided to upgrade my 10G to a 20L. (finally!) I've always wanted a 20L but never got a round to it so I used this opportunity. The 10 was fading, and was a constant battle with algae. It wasnt really planted much either. it was quick set ups with a series of moves so I did not invest much time or money in it. Now that I'm in a place I'm probably going to stay for a long time, AND I have ALOT more time on my hands I decided to get the tank I wanted.

Anyway, So nothing fancy for me either really I guess. Just a standard 20L with a standard hood made by Marineland thats called perfect-a-light. The damn hood packaging though does not even tell me exactly what bulb is in it! It just says "Full Spectrum Eclipse bulb. No wattage.. nothing. 

The filter is a simple HOT filter, Penguin bio wheel 150.

Im doing plants again this time, and my substrate is straight flourite. I used 3 bags, so it is about 2 and 1/2 inches deep on the bottom I think. I have not measured yet exactly.

Anyway, Ill be adding more to this thread later. The tank was set up today and is cycling. The fish from the 10 are in a temporary home in an extra 2.5G I had. No need to cycle that since I just filled it with water from the existing 10G. 

Any suggestions on plants/ lighting...etc is awesome! Right now its just a blank slate waiting to have something done to it. I'm probably going to go to one of the great LFS I love here in my area and get a few plants tomrrow. Nothing fancy yet, just some stuff to help speed up the cycling.


----------



## Josh123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I may be wrong with this but I think when i was checking out that same hood, the single bulb was something in the range of 14-17 watts.

So, I apparently didn't do a great job rinsing the flourite and the tank is still cloudy this morning. From what I've read this can happen and it will eventually settle down. Until then should I add any of the plants or just wait until the water is completely clear?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Josh123 said:


> I may be wrong with this but I think when i was checking out that same hood, the single bulb was something in the range of 14-17 watts.
> 
> So, I apparently didn't do a great job rinsing the flourite and the tank is still cloudy this morning. From what I've read this can happen and it will eventually settle down. Until then should I add any of the plants or just wait until the water is completely clear?


If you can see to get the plants where you want them you might as well go ahead and add them now- planting them will just stir the tank up again anyways LOL

I'd stuff your filter with some disposable poly floss that you can use to help trap the larger particles and then throw away the floss, and do some daily water changes to help pull out some othe really fine particles. Eventually things will calm down, you'll have trapped most of the fine stuff and the larger particles will settle out. It'll probably just take a few days at most, depending on how well your rinsed it the first time around.

If you're careful not to disturb the substrate when you refill water (pour it slowly into a little plate or bowl) that can make a big difference.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe the wattage is on the bulb? Ill check. Mine is cloudy too. Normal for any new tank but especially with flourite substrate. I spent like 30+ minutes rinsing each bag with a garden hose. Its at least clear enough to see front to back now. My experience with it is that it usually takes a few days at least. Its not just from the flourite either. Part of it is just from the tank starting to cycle I think, Ive seen it happen in new tanks that were set up with NO substrate.

I added some plants today. I don't think the cloudiness matters much. I wanted to speed up the cycling of the tank some. I added a few Java ferns, a "banana" plant, and a bunch of this floating stuff that has grown like gang busters for me in the past, but I cant remember the name of it. Ill try and post a pic or to of the tank and the floating plant that I cant remember its name.


----------



## Josh123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I can see through the water just fine, its just slightly cloudy now. I'll pick up some anacharis and possibly java fern at work today. Hopefully the girlfriend will bring the camera when she comes over and I'll be able to snap a few shots of the initial setup.

I'd like to see some shots of your whole tank as well as the floating plant if you get a chance D.C.

Edit: Whats the recommended way to plant anacharis, leave it in the bunch or plant them individually?


----------



## doxiegirl (Jul 12, 2010)

I set up a 20 long about a month ago for a pair of bolivian rams. It was supposed to be a quarantine tank but I liked it so much that I planted it and added 5 black neons and some otos. I have pool filter sand as a substrate, scooped it from my african cichlid tank so that the tank wouldn't really have to cycle. For hardscape I have two pieces of mopani wood and the plants are some swords (they're small still) and lots of vals, corkscrew and italian. The vals are taking off, shooting lots of runners- this is without any ferts or co2. Lighting is a T5 NO 24" coralife fixture I got for another tank.

Hope you like your setup. I love mine- I'm smitten with the rams!


----------



## Qsilver7850 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have your same tank and light with inert sand, an eheim ecco, and now slowly messing around with diy co2.

It's only been setup for a couple weeks, and I haven't noticed any algae other than some BBA that hitched a ride from my other tank when I moved some plants over. I have a sword, some crypts, dwarf sag, anacharis, java fern, christmas moss, and flame moss in there, but no fauna yet.

Wouldn't this type of setup be 1.8 wpg? Is it bumped up to medium light because it's t5no? (Don't mean to hijack, just trying to clarify for you and me both, Josh!)


----------

